# Boericke & Runyon SF, Portland



## likemesomebottles (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello,Got this the other day, and couldn't find any examples with S.F. and Portland on it like this. Just curious if it's a common bottle or not? Roughly 3 1/4" tall x 1" wide. It does have a little chip on the lip, but that doesn't bother me so much... Thanks!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 6, 2014)

Worthpoint fad a couple. http://julianwinston.com/.chives/bt/bt_history.php

FROM 1900

FROM 1891

The SF one was levelled in the 1906 quake. I have no idea if they rebuilt
http://collections.museum...llection-item/20055281


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 6, 2014)

I guess by at least 1916 they reopened in SF and one in Oakland but Portland closed. [8|]FROM the Era Duggist


----------



## likemesomebottles (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks!Yeah, I saw a few, just not this particular one. Always makes you feel better when you can't find the one you have!Even the one on worthpoint I saw seems to have slightly different labeling...


----------



## Lordbud (Feb 24, 2014)

The larger size Boericke & Runyon bottles like yours are relatively less common than the regular small homeopathic size B & Rs. Numerous examples have been found with label, contents, closures. Boericke & Tafel and Boericke & Shreck also have various sizes of embossed bottles.


----------



## 2find4me (Feb 24, 2014)

Photograph with a good bit of information about the company: http://collections.museumca.org/?q=collection-item/20055281PS: Like your username!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 25, 2014)

I didn't notice the size of that one. I guess "BRANCH" wouldn't fit the same line so they stuffed in between. Either would "Homeopathic Pharmacy". OLD POST 
2) Front embossed: Boericke & Runyon / Homeopathic Pharmacy / San Francisco, Cal. / Branch Portland, Or. , amber, tooled top, Original paper
label i.e. CALCAR. PHOSPH. , second original labes i.e. Boericke & Runyon, / Homeopathic Medicines, / 234 Sutter Street / San Francisco
California. lable has some darking stain, all readable and nice. Ultra rare original condition, mint conditon in the JUMBO SIZE OF 10 3/4" TALL !
The normal size is 2 1/2" ! $65.00.

http://www.worthpoint.com...cke-runyon-homeopathic


----------

